# Help - H. Grandis shedding into adult



## White Owl (Nov 29, 2005)

I know there have been many topics about this but i just wanna get specific. I got an H.Grandis about to shed its wings and im a bit nervous as this is my first adult Mantis. Its on the side of a live plant I have in there but It doesnt look lilke it would have much room to manuever on it while its shedding. Should I keep it there or should I move it to the mesh lid? also I have the humidity at 60 percent and its about 80 degrees in there, good?


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

Take the plant out. You don't have to have anything in the cage. It will hang from the lid to moult. Most of mine spend their time on the lid even with plants in the cage. Make sure that you have plenty of space for the mantis to molt without touching the cage floor. Picture the mantis hanging the way it does when molting and then add two more mantids to the ends of that one. If you could do that then you have enough room. Your temp and humidity sound fine. Mist daily or use a moist substrate to keep humidity up.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

You said the mantis is on the side of the cage. Is it already starting to molt, or do you just think that it's about time? If it's already started, trying to put it on the screen would be difficult wouldn't it?


----------



## White Owl (Nov 29, 2005)

no no no...its DEF. ready to molt any minute now. Its on the side of the plant. its one of those bamboo BS plants. its stable and the mantis prefers this over the screen lid. The tank is huge so thats not the problem its just the plant isnt too big and I dont know if it would be a problem. im gonna move it to the screen lid although it hasnt been there in a while, good idea?


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm sure thats good as long as the mantis is still moving around and not doing it's little molting convultions.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

If you're worried then remove the plant. That way it has no choice but to hang from the screen lid.


----------



## White Owl (Nov 29, 2005)

well its not moving. just getting ready to shed. I put it on the mesh lid though. I should have just done that in the first place, thanks for the help.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

No problem, let us know how the molt goes.


----------



## White Owl (Dec 4, 2005)

finally...the molt went fine. happened this morning. I was scared though cause she was hanging by ONE LEG while molting. Everything worked out though. She just grew her wings. do you guys think this'll be her last shed?


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2005)

If she now has wings then yes that was her last molt. She is now an adult and won't molt anymore. See? Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrats. Glad to hear all went well.


----------



## White Owl (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks. sucks that it wont shed anymore, its only a 4 inch female.I wanted a monster.


----------



## Joe (Dec 6, 2005)

Thats cool that everything went well! what i usually do when theres not enough room in the cage, and the mantis is on one of the plants, i take the plant with the mantis on it out of the cage and put it on a table and this gives the mantis enough room to molt. this is also a gives a better view of how the mantid molts as its not surround by glaring glass

Joe


----------

